# how tight to torque the lug nuts??



## Bowdy's GTO (Dec 15, 2007)

This might be in the owners manual, but I thought since I was on my computer, I could get a quick answer here...thanks


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Check your manual... I don't feel like walking out to my car either... lol


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

I believe yo utighten them once in the air to 50 ft lbs. and the again to 100 ft lbs. once on the ground.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GGTTOO has it right. From GM SI:

Fastener Tightening Specifications
Application
Specification

Metric
English

Wheel Nuts

First Pass 
70 N·m
50 lb ft

Second Pass 
140 N·m
100 lb ft



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bowdy's GTO (Dec 15, 2007)

yeah I checked out the manual...100 ft lbs...thanks


----------

